# New Pics of Sammy



## Chihuahuas_R_so_Cute (Jul 10, 2005)

Hello everyone. I had posted pics of Sammy when he was very little on here and is a new pics of him.


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

He is just adorable.


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

ADORABLE!!! :love7:


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

AAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

he is cute as a button


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

I love Sammy. He looks like a shy little man. :love4:


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

Awwww great markings...how old?  :wave:


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Darling!!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

aw so precious!


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

Such a sweet little baby!


----------



## kiwi love (Jun 30, 2004)

He has such the sweetest face :angel4:


----------



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

He sure is a cutie pie.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

sammy is just THE cutest  

kisses nat


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

What a cute little doll.


----------



## luvmydogs (May 13, 2005)

Too cute.

Leslie


----------



## 8batch (Mar 11, 2005)

He looks like a little angel. Cutey Pie. :lol:


----------



## Vanessa (May 16, 2005)

Oh, what a little angle. He looks like he loves hugs!


----------



## purpleboy2 (Apr 2, 2005)

great chi


----------



## sadiesma (Oct 13, 2004)

Oh my gosh!...I'm in love! Makes me want to get another.


----------



## amykate (Jul 6, 2005)

He's a real looker and I love his coloring!


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

:love4: :love4: :love4:


----------



## Chihuahuas_R_so_Cute (Jul 10, 2005)

He is 12 weeks old..he is such a sweetie.Everywhere my bf goes Sammy is right there.my bf has to pick him all the time because if he dont he will whine lots


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Such a cutie pie! :wave:


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

Adorable!


----------

